# Rzadkie aktualizacje w gentoo.

## womperm

Witam.

Jest w gentoo jakiś mechanizm do rzadszych upgradów? Wiem że istnieje coś takiego jak GLSA, ale niestety, jak odświeże portage po 2 miesiącach to będzie nie ciekawie...

----------

## lsdudi

Powiedz co chcesz osiągnąć bo chyba mylisz pojęcia

glsa nie służy do upgradów ..

----------

## womperm

Samo glsa nie robi upgradów, ale wykrywa błędy w pakietach i je instaluje.

Chodzi mi o coś podobnego do debiana stable, bo rolling release trochę upierdliwe jest...

----------

## lsdudi

glsa nic nie wykrywa ... *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux Security Announcements are notifications that we send out to the community to inform them of security vulnerabilities related to Gentoo Linux or the packages contained in our portage repository. 

  poprostu informuje o błedach bezpieczeństwa.

Jeśli chcesz coś jak debiana to zainstaluj debiana.

Ja bym się nie przerażał byciem 2m w plecy w syncu, podnosiłem i maszyny mające kilka lat w plecy, fakt wymaga wiedzy i myślenia ale da się.

Jeśli masz stabilną architekture to jedynie pozostaje ci maskowanie wersji pakietów, wywalenie pakietów z world'a  i/lub tworzenie własnych setów, ale to jest jeszcze bardziej upierdliwe. 

Ogólnie nadal nie podałeś co chcesz osiągnąć. 

Jeśli nie chce ci się codziennie logować na maszyne, skonfiguruj sobie logwatch, synca wrzuc w crona i sprawdzaj tylko maile.  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro cos jak debian stable, to raczej nie-testing arch ustaw, czyli amd64 zamiast ~amd64 dla przykladu. Mniej upgradow i teoretycznie bardziej wytestowane.

----------

